# Cleaning and oiling a Tyco Chattanooga 2-8-0...



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

I recently acquired this:








Sure, even though it's a Tyco product, it's very well-detailed!

However, it has a bit of difficulty running. It looks like it wants to run, but struggles. The motor in the tender car makes kind of a squealing sound when I try moving it.
I did put a little model locomotive grease on the appropriate gear in the tender motor. The motor appears to be an early PowerTorque motor variation of some kind I am guessing maybe it needs a little more oil or something, but I am not sure where (I did oil the side-rods on the engine part.)

Any other tips on how to help get it running more smoothly again, or at least a diagram of what to oil? (I am new with working on one of these locomotives...)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This almost always works for me. A small drop of light oil on the 2 motor
bearings. That would be where the motor shaft sticks out of the motor.
This has worked on tycos that won't run at all or squeals and runs rough.
Good luck.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

mopac said:


> This almost always works for me. A small drop of light oil on the 2 motor
> bearings. That would be where the motor shaft sticks out of the motor.
> This has worked on tycos that won't run at all or squeals and runs rough.
> Good luck.


Tried that. It doesn't squeal anymore, but it still has some difficulty running. Maybe the motor needs some more fine-tuning?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Clean all electrical connections. Wheels, track, wipers. The brushes may be worn and short. It is old after all.

Old thread


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What T-Man said. Clean ALL electrical connections. Wheels,track, wipers, and
what the wipers wipe. Wipers usually rub the inside of the wheels. Clean there.
I think she will strut right along. If its still not running right keep helping it around the track. Engine may not have been run for awhile and some glaze built up where the
brushes touch. It can be burnt off with higher speed running. Keep helping it around and see if it is going farther between help.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tried all that. It looks like the motor is pretty much shot.

Oh well, at least it's not a total loss. I can replace the motor with a somewhat better one (maybe even a CD-ROM motor of some sort.) I will admit, it is very highly detailed for a Tyco locomotive...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Wilmington show is coming in the fall. You never know where you can find another tender.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you greased the gears?


----------

